# 5w6 Sp/Sx INTP holla~



## duhleenuh (Oct 7, 2012)

I usually never do one of these introductory threads, but what the hell.

Nice to meet you. I'm a university student in my Sophomore year, majoring in Chemical Engineering, minoring in Linguistics. 

Based on the tumblrs I follow, I'm into:

-Pastel-colored things
-Sushi
-Loft homes
-Outrageous book shelves
-Tea and coffee
-Bubble tea
-Industrial design
-Minimalistic design
-Green tea (Yes, it deserves its own section separate from tea and coffee)
-INTP-ness

Hope to see some of you in the other parts of the forums!


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings duhleenuh and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum duhleenuh. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

Bullsh*t. Green tea should be at the top of that list.

Oh well, welcome to the forums. Make yourself at home.

Speaking of which... I really need to clean up these green tea bottles I have scattered everywhere. I could probably re-fill them and fill up an entire friggin' refrigerator with them. A friend comes to visit, opens the fridge, and all he'll see is green tea. I'd be so proud.


----------



## duhleenuh (Oct 7, 2012)

NovaStar said:


> Bullsh*t. Green tea should be at the top of that list.
> 
> Oh well, welcome to the forums. Make yourself at home.
> 
> Speaking of which... I really need to clean up these green tea bottles I have scattered everywhere. I could probably re-fill them and fill up an entire friggin' refrigerator with them. A friend comes to visit, opens the fridge, and all he'll see is green tea. I'd be so proud.


Oh, the list isn't in any particular order, huhu. 

And your welcome is sincerely appreciated.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

It appears we share tritype.

Welcome to PerC.


----------



## wisterias (Jul 15, 2012)

Probably said:


> It appears we share tritype.


That makes three of us. Right down to the wings, too.. 

So. Welcome. Enjoy your stay! Watch out that @_Probably_ doesn't turn your brain to mush either.. :ninja:


----------



## GENIUSandVIOLENCE (Oct 6, 2012)

Make that four of us, right down to the wings! And welcome to a fellow INTP!

Oh, and +1 support for green tea. :]


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

You joined; right on! See you on the forum!


----------



## duhleenuh (Oct 7, 2012)

crucio said:


> That makes three of us. Right down to the wings, too..
> 
> So. Welcome. Enjoy your stay! Watch out that @_Probably_ doesn't turn your brain to mush either.. :ninja:


Ha, why would he? :B


----------



## Madman (Aug 7, 2012)

Welcome to PerC


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello and welcome to Per C.


----------



## ruth2ten (Jun 25, 2011)

*Welcome to PerC!
Enjoy your time around the forums!
Cheers!







*


----------

